
Ask HN: Fitness/Sleep tracker that wakes me up in light sleep cycle? - deepaksurti
I am looking for a smartwatch&#x2F;fitness&#x2F;sleep tracker that wakes up me:<p>- Ideally when I am ready (if such a thing exists) OR<p>- In my light sleep cycle based on my alarm setting<p>I have looked around but did not find one that meets my needs. Using Fitbit which uses light vibration, but the best option I found ironically is simpler gentler sounds like `Circuit` on my iPhone.<p>For the context, I don&#x27;t drink alcohol, no caffeine intake post 7pm, no electronic devices or TV post 9pm, sleep around 11pm, with night blinds. So trying my best to give myself some quality sleep :-).<p>Any tips on a device will greatly help, if not someone on HN makes it :-), Thanks!
======
brlewis
Versa 2 or Ionic. Take the most recent firmware update.

~~~
rcverma2027
Hi, You Can look at Huami Amazfit BiP Smartwatch that priced around 5000 rs.

